# Biting/nipping



## eiram21 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi All, 
I'm new to the forum. Very upset tonight because my 1 year old female Havanese bit my neighbor when he was leaving our house tonight. She had been in her crate and my husband let her out and she was totally fine with him all night as he sat in our kitchen until he went to leave. The neighbor did absolutely nothing that I can think of to provoke her other than to walk away with his daughter who was also visiting us tonight. He said she "nipped" him, outside in front of our home. 

This dog has been neutered (spayed?) and has been showing signs of fear aggression for a while. She used to back up as a puppy when my male neighbor would pretend to run after her (not a good idea as I look back). We have since moved and the dozens of movers and packers probably didn't help. I thought she was socialized adequately, but maybe not? She also nipped at my friend's 6 year old son, for no reason, when they were at my front door a few weeks ago and also nipped at the cable guy in our back yard. I'm really upset and have called a trainer. Do you think this situation is fixable? She has never torn skin, but it is extremely concerning!!

The dog is really good with the family and she is quite lovable otherwise.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. This is a case for a professional. If you need help finding a good one let me know. at [email protected]


----------



## eiram21 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks, Dave. I've left a message tonight with a local trainer. I'm hoping she can help. 

I'm really disappointed in this dog's behavior and shocked. I didn't think I was buying a miniature bit pull! What a surprise this has been for me!!

Looking back, I recall that the groomer always had to keep her in a pen as a pup because she was afraid of being with all the other dogs in the "common area" - this was a "cage-free" groomer who kept all of her doggie clients in a big giant play area but my dog, even as a puppy was apparently scared to death. Maybe that was a clue??


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

How old. And how long has this been going on.? Oh yeah, you want someone experienced in aggression. not just any trainer.


----------



## eiram21 (Oct 18, 2009)

My dog was 1 year old in June and this seemed to begin when we moved to another state, just about 3 months ago.

Although, looking back, I think the behavior as a pup (being afraid of large groups of dogs) was weird??


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Not the dogs fault, it never is. Being thrown into a large uncontrolled group of dogs is not the best situation for many dogs. Do you know this trainer.?


----------



## eiram21 (Oct 18, 2009)

To clarify, being thrown into a large group of dogs was at the groomers, and I didn't realize it might be a bad idea. 

I spoke with the trainer by telephone and she got very good reviews, but otherwise, I don't know her...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ask her about her experience as far as aggression issues though. Ask her if she has heard of BAT ?


----------



## eiram21 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok, I will - is that what you recommend? BAT?

I can post her website if I'm allowed?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah find out what she knows. That or something similar. Send her website to me at the above addrss I posted.


----------



## eiram21 (Oct 18, 2009)

I know she believes in using positive reinforcement methods. I'm just sick over this...my other dog is a huge love bug - gentle as a lamb and loves everyone, strangers included.


----------



## eiram21 (Oct 18, 2009)

Are these situations usually fixable? What are the odds?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

eiram21 said:


> Are these situations usually fixable? What are the odds?


 Most certainly. But not overnight.


----------



## eiram21 (Oct 18, 2009)

Really? Well, that's good to know. I feel a bit better. She did say the same thing when I talked to her a few weeks ago, but then I was hoping things would just get better. I thought it was maybe the transition to a new home. Then tonight happened.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

eiram21 said:


> Really? Well, that's good to know. I feel a bit better. She did say the same thing when I talked to her a few weeks ago, but then I was hoping things would just get better. I thought it was maybe the transition to a new home. Then tonight happened.


Unlike Television these changes take time. It didn't develop overnight and it won't go away overnight. Your dog's emotional state has to change not just be suppressed. . Think positive for sure.


----------



## eiram21 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

What part of the victims' bodies were nipped? Did she do it only as they were walking away?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you thinking herding behavior, Tom?


----------



## eiram21 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, she did it when he was walking away. Nipped him on the back of the leg. Amazingly, he had just been in the house and she was fine with him. Go figure. I think she has a fear of men because my old neighbor used to tease her and she was apparently scared (she used to back away and cower down) and my husband was playing with her one night and she was so scared that she had a number 2 accident while running!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie nips at our ankles when she is excited. It is always when we are walking away from her. She especially does it to DD2 when she comes home because she tends to ignore her. When she was a puppy we did the loud yelp and ignored her. She stopped. Now when the girls come home from school she does it. She will occasionally do it to me. Lizzie is a big herder and I think that is some of it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

This isn't about herding. This is fear related. Quite often dogs will bite when the person turns away. I got bit that way once.


----------



## eiram21 (Oct 18, 2009)

I didn't think about that...biting when they turn away. It is absolutely 100% about fear. 

I'd like to see a trainer, but in the meantime, if anyone has any suggestions on smalls steps to take, please let me know. I'm all ears!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

eiram21 said:


> I didn't think about that...biting when they turn away. It is absolutely 100% about fear.
> 
> I'd like to see a trainer, but in the meantime, if anyone has any suggestions on smalls steps to take, please let me know. I'm all ears!


Lots of good reading at these three sites. 
http://www.dogster.com/dog-training/dogs-and-fear-of-strangers

http://functionalrewards.com/ 
http://fearfuldogs.com/


----------



## eiram21 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks, Dave. I'm going to start reading now!! I wish I knew all this when she was a puppy...I would have been much more careful of "scary play" and tried to socialize her more. ugh!!!


----------

